# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Graphische Spielereien in xorg 6.8

## kshade

Seit Version 6.8.0 unterstuetzt der X-Server x.org echte Transparenz, allerdings noch nicht wirklich "serienreif". Hier ein paar Probleme die auftreten können:X wird allgemein langsamerAbstürze & HängerZander: Die _Composite Extension_ verstehen sich derzeit nicht gut mit OpenGL/GLX und xv, die Kombination kann zu allerlei Problemen führen

Zuerst werden die extensions (nicht modules) composite und render und die programme xcompmgr & transset benoetigt. Die Extensions werden so in die /etc/X11/xorg.conf eingetragen: 

```
Section "Extensions"
Option "Composite" "true"
Option "RENDER" "true"
EndSection
```

Um xcompmgr zu laden genuegt ein Eintrag in der $HOME/.xsession oder .xinitrc, z.b. so: 

```
xcompmgr &
```

 Transset wird dazu benutzt die Eigenschaften von Fenstern festzulegen.

*Beschleunigungsoptionen für ATI & Nvidia*
Um mit Nvidiatreibern bessere (schnellere) Resultate zu erzielen sollte die Option "RenderAccel" in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf auf "True" gesetzt werden, bei ATI-Karten die Option Composite.

*GLX & Composite bei Nvidia-Karten*
Um weiterhin auf die GLX-Extension zugreifen zu könne, sollte in die Device-Sektion der Graphikkarte folgende Option eingetragen werden:

```
option "AllowGLXwithComposite" "1"
```

*Provisorische Man-Page für xcompmgr*
Solltet ihr eine bessere finden postet sie bitte.

usage: xcompmgr [-d display] [-n] [-s] [-c] [-a]
*-d* Legt den X-Server fest für dem xcompmgr gestartet wird. Standard: :0*-s* Serverseitige, harte Schatten Beispiel*-c* Clientseitige, weiche Schatten Beispiel*-n* Keine Schatten (default)*-f* Fading aktivieren - Blendet Menüs und Fenster langsam aus*-a* AutoRedirect aktivieren (?)*-S* Synchronize aktivieren - (?)

*Quellen:*
http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Tranparency
xcompmgr-sourcecode

----------


## emwe

Hallo,

nachdem ich durch diesen artikel auf X.org aufmerksam wurde, hab ich es gleich installiert. Allerdings hat mir das utility transset (aus dem cvs von freedesktop.org) überhaupt nicht gefallen - wenn Du jedes Fenster beim Auswählen erst anklicken mußt, ist das wohl nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.
Außerdem hat mir die Möglichkeit gefehlt, die Durchsichtigkeit per +/- Schalter zu erhöhen bwz. zu verringern. Deshalb habe ich transset ein wenig erweitert.
Sobald ich mich aufraffen kann, ins Arbeitszimmer zu gehen, poste ich hier mal den patch.

Gruß,
emwe

P.S.: Ich programmiere eigentlich kaum C, und der Patch ist schon ein häßlicher Hack. Aber es funktioniert  :Smilie: .

----------


## zander

Es sollte erwähnt werden, daß die _Composite Extension_ sich derzeit nicht gut mit Xv und OpenGL/GLX (d.h. direct rendering clients) versteht, die Kombination also zu allerlei Problemem führen kann.

----------


## kshade

@zander: ist drin
@emwe: klar, warum nicht  :Smilie:

----------


## zander

Die Probleme betreffen auch _Xv_ (Xvideo).

----------


## emwe

Hallo,

wie versprochen hier der Patch für transset.
Zur Benutzung: transset aufrufen mit Parameter -a (zur automatischen Auswahl des Zielfensters - wird durch den Mauscursor bestimmt), danach entweder festen Wert als float (also z.B. 0.5) oder relativen Wert (+0.5, -0.5 etc.), welcher die Transparenz um den angegebenen Wert erhöht bzw. verringert. Funktioniert natürlich auch noch ohne -a, dann kann das Zielfenster per Auswahlcursor bestimmt werden.
Sollte es Probleme geben, postet bitte nicht hier, sondern unter X-Konfiguration o.ä..

Gruß,

emwe

P.S.: Der Grund warum ich mir die Arbeit (naja, 3h mim Laptop im Bett, weil ich nicht pennen konnte) gemacht habe, ist die wundervoll einfache Integration in openbox 3.x:
Einfach die rc.xml um eine Mausaction erweitern mit transset -a +0.1 bzw. transset -a -0.1.
Neidische Blicke garantiert  :Smilie: .

----------


## obmib

Hallo,

wo bekomme ich denn die extensions composite und render her? Und wie aktiviere ich sie?

Schönen Gruß

----------


## Russel-Athletic

Du musst einfach die Config wie oben angegeben ändern. Und natürlich den neuen Xserver 6.8 haben. transset und xcompgr müsstest du in der Paketauswahl deiner Distrie finden.

Mal ne andere Frage:
Kann man iurgendwo gucken wie es mit dem Einbau in bestimmte Aplikationen steht?
Besonders interessiert mich Enlightenment DR16 und Aterm/Eterm.

----------


## obmib

> Du musst einfach die Config wie oben angegeben ändern. Und natürlich den neuen Xserver 6.8 haben. transset und xcompgr müsstest du in der Paketauswahl deiner Distrie finden.
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage:
> Kann man iurgendwo gucken wie es mit dem Einbau in bestimmte Aplikationen steht?
> Besonders interessiert mich Enlightenment DR16 und Aterm/Eterm.


Danke für die Antwort  :Smilie: 

Komischweise sind die Pakete bei mir masked, werds trotzdem versuchen!

//edit: okay, ich hab die Pakete halt trotzdem mal geemerged, was wohl auch ohne Komplikationen funktioniert hat.
Allerdings fährt mein X-Server nicht mehr hoch wenn ich die oben genannten Änderungen in der xorg.conf vornehme.
Muss da also doch vorher was installiert werden? (meine Fonts sehn jetzt erstmal ******e aus  :Wink: )

----------


## kshade

> _PM von shb_
> Hi,
> 
> Ich hab mir deinen Beitrag für die Transparentz mit xorg durchgelesen, leider hat er bei mir nicht geklappt, weil die Einträge für dir xorg.conf falsch sind. Mit diesn hier hat es dann geklappt:
> 
> 
> ```
> Section "Extensions"
> Option "Composite" "true"
> ...


Habs geändert

----------


## kshade

> Hi, ich habe einen kleinen Ergänzungsvorschlag für dein Howto "Graphische Spielereien in xorg 6.8" im Tipps und Tricks Bereich.
> 
> Wenn man nämlich den nvidia-Treiber verwendet und sowohl dieComposite- als auch die GLX-Extension verwenden will, ist es nötig in der Device-Section die Option [i]AllowGLXwithComposite" auf "true" zu setzen.


Ist drinnen  :Smilie:

----------


## frankpr

Anmerkung: mit xorg 6.8.2, KDE 3.4 (hat die Unterstützung für xcomp integriert) und einer schnellen Grafikkarte/CPU funktioniert das Ganze mittlerweile richtig gut.

MfG

----------

